# Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro



## Tino34 (2. Dezember 2013)

Moin zusammen, 

 ich weiß es gab schon mal so einen Trööt, aber die Antworten (eher spärlich) reichen mir nicht, deshalb:

ich möchte mir für die neue Saison ein neues Echolot zulegen und habe mir dafür ein Budget von 350 - max. 400€ gesetzt.

2 Geräte kommen für mich in die engere Auswahl:

Humminbird 718x oder

Lowrance Mark 5xPro

Hauptsächlich werde ich das Gerät auf 2 Seen bis maximal 30m Tiefe einsetzen, bzw auf den Bodden! Ich bin aktiver Spinnangler, kaum Vertikalfischen oder Wallerfischen. 

Hauptsächlich sollen Tiefe, Bodenstruktur, Wassertemperatur angezeigt werden!

Da ich das Gerät flexibel nutzen will und ich auf dem Boot eine Festmontage ausfällt, benötige ich die Portable Version.


Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit den Geräten, oder besser noch Pro's und Contra's!???

Bitte helft mir bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung!

Danke


----------



## Stefan660 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

Hi, ich würde dir das Garmin 500C empfehlen. Hatte vorher ein HB 728QB und war total enttäuscht. Display schlecht ablesbar, umständliches Menue....
Das Garmin habe ich als 50s mit GPS und kann es nur empfehlen. Einfach und gut.
Zu Lowrance kann ich nichts sagen.

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...0c-COLOR-mit-original-Portabelset--10813.html


----------



## andreas999 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

Hi

also ich hatte das Mark 5xPro und hab mir am Samstag das Garmin 550c bestellt. Das Mark5 ist ein gutes Echolot aber wenn du 400.- Euro ausgeben willst leg noch etwas drauf und Kauf dir das Garmin 550c oder das 500c ist etwas billiger, ist ein Farbecholot und ist um einiges besser als das Mark5 Pro.

 Ps.: ich kann das 550c+Portable set für 430.- Euro  bekommen schreib mich einfach an.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tino34 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

|bigeyes

 OK schon der 2.te der anstatt dem HB 718 oder Lowrance MArk5xPro ein Garmin vorschlägt!

 Wo liegen den eurer Meinung nach die "besseren" Argumente für das Garmin???
 Sendeleistung, Darstellung, einfache Bedienung usw????


 Einen Plotter brauche ich nicht!

 Das Lowrance Portable kostet 260€ das HB 718portabel kostet 350€, das 550C kostet 450€.


----------



## JungausHamburg (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

moin
meine Tendenz nach Studium der verschiedensten Forenbeiträge 
hier treffen zwei Weltanschauungen auf einander. |krach: 
Und es ist wie immer eine frage des Geldes.#c

Mark5 und das H718 beides Schwarzweiß Geräte

welches der Geräte hat die größere Sendeleistung!
und welches gerät bietet mir die genaueste Bodenstruktur 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Anhang anzeigen Garmin550.pdf


----------



## Tino34 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

JungausHamburg,

 was willst du uns damit sagen? |kopfkrat

 Die Tabellen kenne ich schon! Ich hab ja nicht umsonst zwei Geräte in die engere Wahl genommen.

 Doch mittlerweile sind es drei Geräte, das Garmin 500c ist nun auch dabei.

 Hat sonst wer noch Praxiserfahrungen sammeln können mit einem der drei Geräte!?

 Erkennen von Bodenstruktur, Temperaturmessung usw???


----------



## Stefan660 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

HB 718X hat 300W RMS Leistung.



JungausHamburg schrieb:


> moin
> meine Tendenz nach Studium der verschiedensten Forenbeiträge
> hier treffen zwei Weltanschauungen auf einander. |krach:
> Und es ist wie immer eine frage des Geldes.#c
> ...


----------



## JungausHamburg (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

ja was wollte ich dir damit sagen:m
 wie du selber schreibst findet man in den Beiträgen die unterschiedlichsten Standpunkte.
 Nur leider werden diese Beiträge nicht oder sehr selten mit Bildern untermauert.
 Meine Kriterien währen möglichst Große Sendeleistung 
                                    Mindestens 2 Sendekegel
                                    Hohe Pixel zahl
                                    Blendfreies auswerten des Monitorbildes

 meine Wahl würde das 550 von Garmin#6


----------



## dschinges (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

Hallo, ich habe das 718x und bin damit zufrieden! Ich finde, dass Bodenstruktur und grundnahe Fische für ein Gerät dieser Klasse gut dargestellt werden. Das Gerät habe ich mir für 199 inkl. 24 Ausgaben der Rute&Rolle gekauft ..das Angebot ist noch aktuell! Für den Preis bekommst du wahrscheinlich nur schwer etwas vergleichbares!?
Gruß Dschinges


----------



## Tino34 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

@ dschinges: wo bitte genau nochmal!? Aber auch egal, ich brauche kein weiteres Abo einer Zeitung, schon gar nicht um irgend ne "Prämie" zu bekommen. 

 Nun habe ich das gesamte Echo-Forum durch! Und nun bin ich nicht weiter als heut morgen, einige Trööts fangen gut an und rutschen dann in einer andere Richtung ab, andere Trööts laufen dann eher lustlos, nach dem Motto ruf bei Schl...ter an oder guck mal bei you tube!

 Irgendwie komme ich nicht recht weiter, Nach ausführlicher Recherche bin ich hin und hergerissen,
 Ich glaube das HB 718 ist raus!

 bleibt noch Garmin 500 oder 550 vs Lowrance Mark5xpro oder Lowrance Elite 4x HDI


----------



## andreas999 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

Hi Tino34 wenn du bis am Wochenende warten kannst kann ich dir den vergleich vom Mark5x Pro zum Garmin 550c sagen da ich das Mark5x Pro hatte und das Garmin 550c morgen bekomme und ich es am Wochenende Testen werde.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tino34 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

Hallo Andreas,

 das hört sich gut an! dann bin ich schon mal sehr gespannt auf deinen Bericht!
 Ich habe schon noch Zeit für meine Entscheidung, ich werde erst im Januar / Februar kaufen!


----------



## Stefan660 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

Hier mal ein Bild vom Display des Echomap 50s, müsste das gleiche Display sein wie das 550C.


----------



## andreas999 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

erst einmal danke @Stefan660 zu dem Echolot Bild, jetzt habe ich auch mal eine frage dazu.
 Wie kann ich bei dem Echolot (Farbecholot) erkennen wie die bodenhärte ist dh. welche Farbe habe ich bei hartem Boden bzw. bei weichem Boden.

 Gruß Andreas


----------



## Stefan660 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

So wie auf dem Bild sieht es bei hartem Grund aus. Viel Rot/Violett (dunkel). Je weicher der Grund ist, desto heller (Gelb) das Bild. Krautbereiche sind dann gelb dargestellt. Die Farben kann man im Menue auch änderen so weit ich weiß.


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

Nimm ein Farbecholot! Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Die Ablesbarkeit ist viel besser. Ich habe sowohl ein Humminbird 787 als auch ein Lowrance HD-S 5 an Bord. Das HD-S benutze ich derzeit allerdings nur als Redundanz-Plotter
Ich bin mit beiden zufrieden, wobei ich die Bedienbarkeit vom humminbird sehr viel besser finde, obwohl das Gerät einige Jahre älter ist als das Lowrance. Bilder vom Humminbird habe ich hier auf seite 2 eingestellt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4023791#post4023791


----------



## andreas999 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

Hi

 ich habe heute mein Garmin 550c bekommen jetzt habe ich mal 2 fragen an die die es haben.
 Wenn ich das Echolot Zuhause starte läuft wie eine Art Demo Modus, muss ich den ausstellen um das Echolot auf dem Wasser zu nutzen oder geht das Automatisch ich habe überall gesucht finde aber nichts zum ausschalten eines Demo Modus. Und kann ich meine Echolot Einstellungen Speichern denn da habe ich auch nichts gefunden und muss bei jedem Neustart neu einstellen.

 Besten Dank Gruß Andreas


----------



## andreas999 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

Habe es hinbekommen musste nur den Geber fest genug einstecken.

 Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tino34 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

HAllo Andreas, hast du das 550C als portable Version, wenn ja wo hast du es gekauft!

 Ich (er) warte schon auf dein ersten Bericht / Praxistest!


----------



## andreas999 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

Hi Tino34,

 ja ich habe die Portable Version und habe es mit allem für 430,- Euro bekommen. Testen werde ich es morgen oder am Sonntag aber der erste Eindruck ist nicht schlecht ich werde mal berichten.

 Gruß Andreas


----------



## andreas999 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

So bin eben zurück vom Testen des Garmin 550c und ich muss sagen es ist um einiges besser als das Mark 5xPro.
 Alleine schon das Farbdisplay ist sau geil und was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist zum Mark5 Mann erkennt einfach viel mehr die Details wie Pflanzen am Boden oder auch die Fisch sicheln. Es ist schon eine ecke teurer als das Lowrance aber meiner Meinung ist es das wert.

 Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tino34 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

Ok danke für deine Einschätzung, je mehr ich am recherchieren bin wird es wohl ein Farbecho werden! Ich schwanke zwischen dem 500C oder den 550c, tendiere aber mehr und mehr zum 550C!

 Andreas wo hast du deins gekauft? War in den 430€ der Akku schon dabei? Was für eins benutzt du?


----------



## andreas999 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

@Tino34 den Händler wo ich es gekauft habe schreibe ich dir über PN.
Bei meinem Garmin 550c für 430,- Euro war alles dabei dh. mit Tasche Batterie und alles was dazu gehört.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## pxrxx12 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

Hallo Tino34,
ich denke Andreas (und die anderen) haben Dir den besten Tipp gegeben. Garmin ist z.Zt. in der unteren Preisklasse bis 500 Euro im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei den Echoloten unschlagbar. Bei den 5Zoll Echoloten würde ich Dir auch zum 550C raten. Der hochauflösende Bildschirm ist den Mehrpreis wert.
Ich selbst fische z.Zt. auch mit einem Garmin 50s (Kombigerät), das Du schon in der Abildung hier begutachten konntest. Garmin hat bei den Einstandsgeräten bewußt auf die für den Angler weniger wertvollen "Spielereien" wie Downscan, Sidescann usw. verzichtet, einerseits um den Preis niedrig zu halten, andererseits auch um sich auf das wesentliche zu konzentrieren. Hinzu kommt noch, dass Garmin auch eine geniale portable Lösung mit dem Echo Kit (Akku,Ladegerät,Tasche,Gestell usw) für unter 100 Euro anbietet, das in der Praxis das beste ist, was augenblicklich in dieser Klasse angeboten wird. Ich habe das System in diesem Jahr in Norwegen im Einsatz gehabt und kann nur sagen, dass es im Vergleich zu allen anderen Geräten, die ich bisher hatte (Raymarine ,Humminbird,Lowrance) wirklich heraussticht in der Anwendung und der Preis/Leistung.
Den Bildschirm kann man unter allen Lichtbedingungen auch solchen wo andere Geräte längst passen müssen, problemlos ablesen. Selbst Betrachtungsabstande von 2 m sind überhaupt kein Problem, das gab es in dieser Preisklasse bisher eher nicht.
Bei Garmin hast Du auf das Gerät in der Echotasche immer einen 100% Blick, da die Tasche ein stabiles Innengerüst hat, das die Form der Tasche stabil hält. Alle Echolottaschen, die ich bisher hatte, waren bei Wind und Wetter weitaus schlechter bestellt.


----------



## Tino34 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

Ich danke euch für eure sehr guten Tipps und Ratschläge #6,

 habe mir soeben ein Garmin 550c portable bestellt und werde wieder berichten wenn mein Boot im Wasser ist. Ich hoffe unser Vereinssee ist ab April wieder eisfrei und dann geht's ans Proberunden drehen und Echo kennenlernen, so dass zu Saisonstart alles im "Lot" ist und ich die ein oder andere Stelle/Bereich mehr in Petto habe die einen guten Fisch beherbergt!!!

 Also nochmal vielen Dank für die Beratung eurerseits! |wavey:


----------



## andreas999 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat, Humminbird 718 oder Lowrance Mark5xPro*

Hast du bei dem Händler den ich dir über PN geschrieben habe bestellt?

Gruß Andreas


----------

